# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ñ Ð¾Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð° ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ñ

## Claytonvip

Ð*ÐÐ Ð¶ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹, Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ» ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð³Ð¸Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð*ÐÐ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶Ð°Ð» Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, Ð° ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ðº Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ñ 1-Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¶Ð±Ðµ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   ÐÐ°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð¢ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ³Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÑÑ! Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ Ð·ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐºÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð² ÑÐ½Ð´ÐµÐºÑÐµ https://only-paper.ru/news/?luQHGQ&page325&page5 ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð° ÐÐÐ*Ð¨ÐÐÐ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð±Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐ° ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ, ÑÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð¡ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ´ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ°: Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¹ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ ÐºÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐµ!  Ð¡ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð±ÐµÑÑÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð´Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. ÐÐ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ñ Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ´Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ñ ÐºÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ½ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÑÑÑÐµÑ!

----------

